#  > TEST FORUM >  > Forum om te testen >  >  abbonnementen vinkje uitzetten

## Gast1401081

waar zet je je abbonnementen vinkje uit???

----------


## Roeltej

Gebruikerspaneel, wijzig opties, "Berichten & Notificaties" en daar onderste keuzevakje op 'niet abonneren' oid zetten

----------


## Gast1401081

was m al kwijt, bedankt.

----------

